# Duration vs superpaint



## sparehair

????????????


----------



## world llc

super paint is good enough


----------



## WisePainter

Duration *is* actually repackaged SuperPaint with a higher price tag and a matte finish.
Nah, I don't know that for sure but I do know that there are very few times that I need more than SuperPaint can offer. The drag on the brush is epic when I am cutting in, and the white will cover any dark color in 1 coat.
I always apply a second coat but it is only to build the sheen.


----------



## Dorman Painting

I think the Super Paint is excellent, I'm using it right now on an interior that a lady smoked in. The smoking was normally contained to a master bathroom area, but I'm sure the smoke carried through out the house. We're giving the walls one coat of Superpaint satin, of course we're going over the exact same color as before. The coverage has been good, I've double rolled several walls because I'm picky. 

I think the Duration matte might be the trick though, I really like the sheen level it presents. It's in my bathroom in my house and the sheen level is just right for my taste. To me, Sherwin Wiliams satin and eggshell are just to shiney. I wish Super Paint came in a matte level.


----------



## WisePainter

Dorman Painting said:


> I think the Super Paint is excellent, I'm using it right now on an interior that a lady smoked in. The smoking was normally contained to a master bathroom area, but I'm sure the smoke carried through out the house. We're giving the walls one coat of Superpaint satin, of course we're going over the exact same color as before. The coverage has been good, I've double rolled several walls because I'm picky.
> 
> I think the Duration matte might be the trick though, I really like the sheen level it presents. It's in my bathroom in my house and the sheen level is just right for my taste. To me, Sherwin Wiliams satin and eggshell are just to shiney. I wish Super Paint came in a matte level.



I have a potential optometrist office repaint coming up. I walked through with the GC to get a scope of work that needs to be done. It is a relatively new office complex and the walls are Duration matte. That is the first time I had ever seen it and it wasn't all that bad; it has an interesting look and feel to it.
I will be using probably around 10~12 gallons, which is enough for me to decide what I think of it.
Matte Duration is what I thought the Cashmere line would look like.


----------



## Msargent

Alot less spatter in my mind with duration home matte thats what all my customers get with me. I like how it feels on the brush , How it covers and itlays down Nice.:thumbup:


----------



## Tom Struble

i used the exterior duration flows and covers great but ya cant over work it


----------



## vandyandsons

Exterior:
Duration all the way, its coverage and touchup is the best ive ever seen...but i have never really given Superpaint a fair try outside but i will this year.

Interior:
By default, Duration. I did a huge medical center last year and used well over 1000 gallons of Duration Satin and some Matte. I have never used a finer produce as far as coverage and touchupability, but it better be great at that cost.

Again, I will give Superpaint a fair try this year.


man, Wisepainter really kind of burst my Duration bubble. I will check into the repackaged Superpaint accusation. If I can switch to Superpaint, i'll definitely save some cash on product. Then again, I really don't mind the extra product cost because I need durability on exterior finishes, ya know.


*for a quick, cheap exterior bomb job, i'll just use A100


----------



## WisePainter

Sorry about the Duration conspiracy I might be wrong..._might_.
I use A100 all the time and it hasn't let me down yet no matter what color I have used.


----------



## Dorman Painting

A-100 is underrated, I've used it for years and it's dependable. If I'm going to use a quality primer, then A 100 is my choice because the primer should help the topcoat. No need to spend big bucks on Duration. Plus, Duration is so hard to work with, it's not painter friendly. The stuff flashes and IMO, doesn't touch up real well. Duration does two things well, it covers and it adheres well, it's workability is where it lets me down. Now A 100 may not cover quite as well in one coat, but the second coat is just as durable as one coat of Duration. Plus, the workability, forgiveness and price make A 100 an easy choice on most exterior jobs I do. 

I've used Super Paint too, and I think it is a good product. The main reason I don't use it as much as A100 is because the way it dries in. When first applied it seems SP dries in weird to me. I'm an A100 man and occasionally in demanding situations, I'll spring for the Duration.


----------



## sparehair

I agree about the workability issues with duration exterior. It can flash almost faster than you can get to it to back roll it. 

I've used A-100 on some exterior projects and never had any problems. Most notably a chain link fence across from my house that got graffiti'd. Nary a peel anywhere; adhered well to both the vinyl inserts and the chain.

I usually go superpaint for the longer warranty. Not that it's worth anything but it looks better on the invoice.

What about the sherwin williams exterior paints vs. other chain stores ie miller, rodda, behr (kidding), bj moore etc.


----------



## WisePainter

sparehair said:


> I agree about the workability issues with duration exterior. It can flash almost faster than you can get to it to back roll it.
> 
> I've used A-100 on some exterior projects and never had any problems. Most notably a chain link fence across from my house that got graffiti'd. Nary a peel anywhere; adhered well to both the vinyl inserts and the chain.
> 
> I usually go superpaint for the longer warranty. Not that it's worth anything but it looks better on the invoice.
> 
> What about the sherwin williams exterior paints vs. other chain stores ie miller, rodda, behr (kidding), bj moore etc.



A chain link fence is an awesome test for a paint. 
Benjamin Moore exterior worked well for me, anyone else think it smells like roses? I recently have been using Porter for exteriors and for the price and quality I am sold, but for the "_special_" clients I will always use SuperPaint.


----------



## Tom Struble

i think the duration has a lifetime warranty and super paint is 25 yrs,
again for what its worth


----------



## BMAN

I Don't care for the Duration interior, it leaves a lot of texture issues between brushing and rolling. Also the Semigloss doesnt level at all so it looks like **** on trim. No Cashmere on the other hand is an incredible looking finish. Superpaint? If I was using Superpaint interior I could just substitute Pro mar 200 to get the same results with $10 a gallon savings.


----------



## WisePainter

tomstruble said:


> i think the duration has a lifetime warranty and super paint is 25 yrs,
> again for what its worth



Sherwin Williams will only cover the *cost* of the paint if their product ever fails..._if_ you can ever prove to a *well trained SW paint rep.* that it was the product that failed and not a case of operator error.

After all that stress, you will get what? $600.00 worth of SW paint.
Prep materials and labor will cost the homeowner, also the warranty does not transfer to a new owner.
I find Duration to be a finicky product to work with whereas SuperPaint practically applies itself, and the finish is faboo.


----------



## Msargent

So i dont or will not use duration ext any more junk not worth the money. I do use resilience it doesnt work nearly as hard as duration, everything wrong with duration seems to have been fixed in my mind.


----------



## Damon T

I use Duration all the time for ext. trim work. I think it's one of the best products available for that. Don't use it for siding much, typically SW Resilience or BM Moorlife. We paint a lot of older houses though, and you don't want to go putting something as thick as Duration on a house that already has 15 layers of paint. 
Does anyone use PPG Permanizer Plus? It's an incredible product for sealing exterior surfaces. see www.rogcad.com and search for the contractor section. We've used it on crackly window sills, and also on general exterior priming prior to paint.


----------



## paintmonopoly

Duration, superpaint a-100 are all overpriced products. SW makes a ton of money on these products by spending a huge amount of marketing and advertising dollars to raise the brand image. By the time it gets to their stores the price is already buffered with all their corporate costs and the store and sales guys are trained to sell these products for as much as possible. 

every good paint manufacturer has an equivalent to the a-100 which is all you need unless you are trying to cut your self out of any future repaints.

PPG - BEHR - Glidden Pro - Valspar - BEN MOORE and the dozens of regionals are all good. Just find the right product and negotiate. Don't overpay for a company that is working so hard to increase their stock value and kill the competition.

It helps us when manufacturers have to compete with each other. SW has taken over many regions and they are starting to dictate the price.


----------



## Bravo paints

No doubt sherwin Williams is high but for all my residential reprints I absolutely love resilience! It's in my mind in the top 3 of any latex ext paint on the market an well worth the $$$!


----------



## Bravo paints

Repaints!!!!


----------

